# WTF is going on here?



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

omg
rofl


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chav


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

pretender said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chav


me=lol
"yaget me!"


----------



## MSDos5 (Jun 3, 2010)

*I don't know*


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

pretender said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chav


No way. Mark has far too much class to be a chav.

Exhibit A:


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

The photo is suppose captures Cav's brooding intensity as a misundertood hero of the sport.

Or...something lame like that.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Retro Grouch said:


> ...something lame.


.....


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I'm sure..*

his teammates are laughing their arses off at it and giving him all kinds of h*ll.. I know I would ...


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Cav = Chav?
It's just too easy...

Chavendish FTW! :thumbsup:


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

EMO is soooooo 2010.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

RRRoubaix said:


> Chavendish FTW! :thumbsup:


I think we have a new nickname.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Chavendish!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Cav would be better off if he rode with that on. For crash protection.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

It's from his "Gift for the girls" collection.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

bikerjulio said:


> It's from his "Gift for the girls" collection.


I like it


----------



## MSDos5 (Jun 3, 2010)

*On a sidenote for being just a rumor google sure brought up alot of split pics of Lance and Ashley Olsen.​


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Does this count?  










Cav, after his prologue crashed.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

vismitananda said:


> Does this count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so he seems to be racing his way into shape this year.


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

RRRoubaix said:


> Cav = Chav?
> It's just too easy...
> 
> Chavendish FTW! :thumbsup:


I thank you sir, as you just made my day :thumbsup:


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Cav's public image of - bad boy, don't get in my way, dominate sprinter - isn't universally accepted in the peleton.

Common sense dictates that your public persona should in some way be reflective of who you really are. Cav is definately competitive in a rough and mix it up way. Maybe he will modify his image over time as Robbie McEwan has.

Also - I don't know the people from the Isle of Man. Maybe they are tough breed.

MSDOS5 -- Good timing for that pic of LA & Conquistador. Image of mutual hatred, in the competitive moment. Who knows they may come to be friends over time?!?


----------



## MSDos5 (Jun 3, 2010)

My guess was it came off some trumped up doping blog.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Watching tour of qatar prologue & sporza is using the nickname "little cowboy" for Cav. I wonder if its because he wants to be like his idol, big Tex??


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I met him yesterday, he seemed a bit grumpy at first but lightened up when I did his "phoning it in" gesture when having my photo taken with him. Understandably he's a bit sore after his crash.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Haussler sure doesn't like Cav: 



> Heinrich Haussler (Garmin-Cervélo) is still annoyed with Mark Cavendish about a crash dating back to last year’s Tour de Suisse, when Haussler says Cav’ took him out in a dangerous sprint. Haussler never fully recovered from injuries suffered that day and tells Rupert Guinness he hopes to take revenge this season on the bike. *“I’ve got nothing to say to him. I think the people can make their own decision about what happened,” Haussler said. “Crashes do happen, but not crashes like that. I certainly don’t respect him as a rider, or as a person. So that says everything.”*


At least Haussler is to the point.


http://velonews.competitor.com/2011...ontadors-mystery-meat-bauer-dreams-big_159103


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

qatarbhoy said:


> I met him yesterday, he seemed a bit grumpy at first but lightened up when I did his "phoning it in" gesture when having my photo taken with him. Understandably he's a bit sore after his crash.


Super Cool - 
but it didn't happen if there is no pic


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

"Are you f**king kidding me? If I go back, let alone if I'm dropped, I have two race officials, TV cameras, an ice-cream van and a marching band following me. How the f**k am I going to hold on to a car?”


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

allison said:


> I like it


x11ty


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Ben Stiller.....an apple that fell MILES away from the tree.


----------



## LauraM (Oct 27, 2010)

Late in getting to this but it made my night. Laughed my arse off. Can't stand Cav.


----------



## MSDos5 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Check out*

the upper man pelt.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh, I get it! Another year of people hammering away at Cavendish. How novel! Yeeahhhhh.


----------



## Snpiperpilot (Feb 13, 2011)

tranzformer said:


> Haussler sure doesn't like Cav:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cavendish damn near killed him. I can understand why he might be a bit upset.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Snpiperpilot said:


> Cavendish damn near killed him. I can understand why he might be a bit upset.


neither one held their line very well. cycling is serious business - sometimes people f up and sometimes people get hurt as a result of it.


----------



## Snpiperpilot (Feb 13, 2011)

bwhite_4 said:


> neither one held their line very well. cycling is serious business - sometimes people f up and sometimes people get hurt as a result of it.


If held his line for Cav means going 4 feet to his left very quickly. Check the youtube video. Not pretty.


----------



## MSDos5 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Might be*

That Cavendish has just been riding and doesn't have much strength in his torso or upper body left, I read that can make you crash alot.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Strike while the iron is hot. Get some Cav! Ha.


----------

